

Show HN: Who is hiring? with time sorting - nubbie
http://nizhu.github.io/hn-job/#/
Got sick of having to go through a ton of comments I&#x27;ve already read looking for new comments so I thought I might scratch this itch and learn some AngularJS.<p>Hope someone finds it useful. Suggestions&#x2F;criticisms&#x2F;everything else welcome :)
======
zachlatta
Looks cool! The UI could be a bit cleaner, but it definitely works! I starred
the repository on Github. I'm interested to see if you take it any further.

~~~
nubbie
Thanks! I'm a hopeless designer :(

